# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  Restrict  کردن یک گروه از یوزها از تمامی درایو های لوکال

## khosroanjam

_بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم


_با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید خودم , 
*
یه سوال داشتم و می خواستم برایش یه سلوشن خوب معرفی کنید ,

فرض کنید یک شبکه ای رو که کارفرما می خواد کاربرانش نتونند هیچ چیزی روی درایو های لوکال سیستم ها شون ذخیره کنند و فقط بتوند یک پوشه شیری , Netword Drive ی داشته باشند و فقط روی اون بتونند ذخیر سازی رو انجام بدند

من یه سرچی کردم و داخل GPO


**GPO -- User conf -- Administrative temp -- Windows Component -- Windows Explorer  
گزینه
Prevent access to drives from my computer
**

رو معرفی کرده بودند حالا این یک مشگل داره که درسته همه درایو ها و پوشه های مثل Document و ... بسته میشه ولی داخل Desktop  میتونند پوشه بسازند و فایل ذخیره کنند !
حالا اصلا  این روش درسته یا اینکه روش بهتری وجود داره ؟ و اگه درسته برای دسکتاب من چه فکری باید انجام بدم 

راستی برای اون فایل شیر هم  می خوام یه NAS Qinap  بگیرم (صرفا جهت اصلاع ! )



ممنون می شم راهنمایم کنید

**با تشکر
**صادق خسروانجم
*

----------


## cybercoder

می تونی Profile Roaming کنی و disk quota اعمال کنی.

----------


## khosroanjam

> می تونی Profile Roaming کنی و disk quota اعمال کنی.


ممنونم از جوابت . بس روشم درسته ؟

----------


## cybercoder

بله درسته ....

----------

